# Critique on my logo design



## Fingtam (Jun 18, 2013)

I am planning on starting a small business towards the end of the year, and am currently trying to come up with a logo for my business.  The business name will be Wallace Photo.

I have come up with several ideas so far. This is the one I seem to like the best and will probably be going with. 





I wanted to keep the logo as simple as possible, but as you can see,  it's quite plain and boring (not exactly the brand I am going for). 


I would appreciate any advice or ideas as to giving this logo a little spice without loosing the simplicity.

I am working with a vector image and working with Inkscape.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 18, 2013)

Assuming that the final rendering will take care of the different weighted type, spacing issues, etc, it's workable, but I can't say it does a lot for me.  You might want to think about trying to make the camera look a little more camera-like and maybe putting 'Wallace' where the camera's brand would normally go.


----------



## MiFleur (Jun 18, 2013)

I like the camera and the word photo, I have a hard time with the wallace...
May be try what Tiredon just suggested, or try playing with the letters, right not they are off balance.


----------



## Vladyxa (Jun 18, 2013)

Agree with *tirediron *and *MiFleur: *Wallace seems to be out of space, and camera should probably look more like camera.

As an alternative, and if budget allows, did you think about hiring logo designer? Nowadays, they might be very inexpensive. 
You might not get the best logo, but you might get very different perspective that you might like very much.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 18, 2013)

The first thing I thought of when I saw it was that it was the logo for a camera store that was about to go out of business...


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 18, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> The first thing I thought of when I saw it was that it was the logo for a camera store that was about to go out of business...



I was thinking a camera store that went out of business 25 years ago.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 18, 2013)

What kind of photography business are you wanting to start? 

If your planning on shooting weddings this logo is WAY to cheesy.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 18, 2013)

It's pretty, well, generic, imo. Not trying to be a dick, it just doesn't do much for me. With all the options out there and a creative mind, this is just very basic and ho-hum. WIth logos, a lot of people DO judge a book by it's cover. If this is something that is representing you, and what you stand for/the product you produce, it wouldn't be a very strong first impression. It's like something simple from the late 70'2/early 80's.


----------



## Benco (Jun 18, 2013)

Fingtam said:


> I have come up with several ideas so far. This is the one I seem to like the best and will probably be going with.



Any chance of seeing your other ideas?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 18, 2013)

I think something stylized could work but this might be too plain or almost seems too heavy; I don't know that I'd round the top of the camera body. I wonder how it would work to put Wallace and Photo both inside the camera?


----------



## SUNR15E (Jun 18, 2013)

I understand where you are going with this but something I have considered for myself is this.....

Continuity of imagery. If the LOGO is to be used on business cards...advertising...facebook pages....or Twitter...or (insert many others). And may be used on shop frontage or flyers. Also consider that you may need to add a small logo/name to your work. By reducing it to NOT be invasive or over bearing on a picture you render the logo to a black block in the corner of the picture. If it is to be used on a business card it is too larger to be an Icon in the corner with contact details unless it is on the flip side of the business card. And how will it throw the balance of advertising or flyers. All these things need to be considered before you find that final logo....it may work for one medium but not for another. Try a mock up on an average picture. See how it feels for you. Or will us use a different image/logo for each of the above....

SUNR15E


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 18, 2013)

Pm'd


----------



## Fingtam (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input.  I completely agree, there is nothing special about this logo as of yet.  That is why I'm asking for help here 
I will not be doing any weddings in the near future, however I am not opposed to moving into that field eventually, as I mature as a photographer.  For now I will be concentrating mostly on senior pictures and family photos.  All outdoors, I do not plan on purchasing a studio.


Tattrat, I PM'd you back.

By the way, it is one hundred percent acceptable if anyone wishes to edit any of my logo images if you think you can improve them.  Any help is appreciated.

Since it was asked for, here are the other two ideas I came up with.  


Obviously these are just rough drafts.  And before anyone says anything, I know I forgot one "L" in Wallace for the first one.


----------



## orljustin (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, good you caught the spelling issue.

Also, they look like they were done in MS paint.  The fonts just aren't good.  They look like they are vertically stretched.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have struggled with several logos since 2010 and finally decided to have it done professionally for many of the reasons stated here. The end result for me was a clean branded logo that has worked well once I took myself out of the picture. I wish you luck.


----------



## MiFleur (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree about the professionnal logo, but I still played  with it a bit.


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2013)

For the same reasons people recommend using a professional photographer for business advertising and promotional imagery, it is best to use a professional graphic artist to make a logo.

In fact, logo design is a sub-specialty within the professional graphic arts community.

Fed-Ex looked at 100+ logo designs before choosing the one they now use that has the hidden, or subliminal element between the E and the x.
Fedex Logo - Design and History
Logo Design Blog >> Logo Designer and Consumer Resource Portal


----------



## manaheim (Jun 20, 2013)

Call a graphic design college and see if they'll do work at an economical rate.  Your logo is going to say a lot about you and "cheaply done at home" is probably not what you want to be saying.


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2013)

That's how Nike got their  Swoosh logo (for $35, 1971 dollars) - Swoosh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Davidson submitted a bill for US$35 for her work. In September 1983, Knight gave Davidson a golden Swoosh ring with an embedded diamond, and an envelope filled with an undisclosed amount of Nike stock to express his gratitude


----------



## manaheim (Jun 20, 2013)

Ha! cool!


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 20, 2013)

Font-font-font!  Font says a lot about you and your business.  I'm a graphic design font nerd so my first thought was a quote that I saw online which was "Ariel, for when you just don't give a damn."  Although I'm not positive that is Ariel, it is a very blocky san serif that is just boring.  So... answer me this....
Describe your business attitude or style, for example are you modern, or more elegant or are you fun and sassy.  The answer to this question will help you find a font to suit.  Maybe I can work something up if you answer that question for me.


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 20, 2013)

Also I think if you are a photographer and not a photo store, it should be Wallace Photography and not Wallace Photo.  When I see "photo" I think-- here is a guy who will process film and sell me filters.  Not--Here's a guy who will make me look great for my senior portraits.  Language is kind of a big deal when you have to present yourself in print and not in "real life" conversation.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jun 21, 2013)

+1 MS Paint
+1 Looks like a business that went out of business 25 years ago.

I suggest you think either much much cleaner and sleeker (as in, using precision rulers in real life or photoshop for every line and minimalism rather than campyness), OR floral types of filigreed calligraphy sort of look, if you want a modern basic photography logo.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 21, 2013)

Do a search on line for word brushes, stamps or logos. You can find some nice ones and be more creative it.


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 21, 2013)

Helvetica


----------



## nola.ron (Jun 21, 2013)

michael9000000 said:


> Helvetica



No no... comic sans.


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 21, 2013)

nola.ron said:


> No no... comic sans.


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry OP...  I shouldn't have hijacked your thread.


----------



## texkam (Jun 21, 2013)

Contact a professional. 



> Call a graphic design college and see if they'll do work at an economical rate.


And remember, like photography, you get what you pay for.


----------



## runnah (Jun 21, 2013)

Copyright runnaCORP, llc, inc.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> View attachment 48214
> Copyright runnaCORP, llc, inc.



I cannot even begin to articulate how awesome this is


----------



## Red1SebR (Jun 21, 2013)

Loose the arc text en put it under photo with and underline it its mutch better that way.
the arc text looks like its done in word.


----------



## Red1SebR (Jun 21, 2013)

great ones


----------



## runnah (Jun 21, 2013)

copyright runnah*CORP* 2013 LLC LTD, INC TRADEMARKED


----------



## marc.christoffel (Jun 21, 2013)

My advice would be to try etsy. You can get a very good logo and whoever you choose will work with you to work it in with your style. Some will include overlays for watermarks also. It's worth looking into and only $100-150


----------



## ryanwaff (Jun 21, 2013)

Since you havent started your business yet, why not think about a change of name? 

Personally I think that using: "[Insert name] Photo/Photography" has been done ad nauseum. And IMHO nothing screams inexperienced-photographer-just-starting-out more than a company with a name like this... 
Sure it makes sense to use the word photography in your business name, because it is a descriptor of what your business does. But if we look at companies like Google or apple, two very successful brands, neither name describes what the company does, yet they have extremely successful brands that just work. So why has it become a trend to use "photography" in your business name? I would suggest coming up with a quirky name that pertains to you, so if you have a particular style or something quirky that you do in your photographs that could make you stand out and could be used as a name, I would suggest using that rather... But also a name that is a bit more subtle than "Wallace photo" which comes of as very blunt. 

I think that is where you should start. Once you have a more subtle name that stands out from the crowd then move on to conceptualising a logo. But the name is crucial. Get it right and you will have a much more successful brand than if you proceed with your current brand. 

So maybe brainstorm some new names and then let us know what you come up with. Then we can move on to the logo


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 21, 2013)

ryanwaff said:


> Since you havent started your business yet, why not think about a change of name?
> 
> Personally I think that using: "[Insert name] Photo/Photography" has been done ad nauseum. And IMHO nothing screams inexperienced-photographer-just-starting-out more than a company with a name like this...
> Sure it makes sense to use the word photography in your business name, because it is a descriptor of what your business does. But if we look at companies like Google or apple, two very successful brands, neither name describes what the company does, yet they have extremely successful brands that just work. So why has it become a trend to use "photography" in your business name? I would suggest coming up with a quirky name that pertains to you, so if you have a particular style or something quirky that you do in your photographs that could make you stand out and could be used as a name, I would suggest using that rather... But also a name that is a bit more subtle than "Wallace photo" which comes of as very blunt.
> ...



I disagree. With photography you are selling you as the photographer and thus you are the brand. Having your name as part of the name of the business puts you the brand front and center in people's minds.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=48214"/>
> Copyright runnaCORP, llc, inc.



Lol!!!!


----------



## ryanwaff (Jun 22, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> I disagree. With photography you are selling you as the photographer and thus you are the brand. Having your name as part of the name of the business puts you the brand front and center in people's minds.



Technically being front and center in a customers mind is the ambition of all brands. What I was getting at, is that if he wants his brand to stand out, he should use a more unique brand name. Thus standing out more so than all the generic names. 

For example: he said he does quite a few senior portraits, so even if he just changes his name slightly to something like "Wallace Studios" then he has broken the cliche mold of "[insert name] photography, yet still puts his name front and center. 

I guess where I'm coming from is that when you say Wallace Photo, or John Griffin Photography for example, your brand is then limiting your business before it even begins. Because if at some stage in the future you wish to expand your business and bring on some photographers as partners, they may not be happy working under that name. So some companies may change their name, others will keep it. the result is some photographers may not be happy joining the business... 

Also if the business suddenly decides that they want to add event video production to their portfolio, prospective clients will not Immediately know that they offer this service from the business name which just says that they do photography. So what I am getting at is that a business should not limit future expansion options for themselves by using a limiting name. ( please note I'm just being hypothetical here, every situation is different, and I have never personally started a business... Yet. but that Is how I see it and I am open to correction...)


----------



## manaheim (Jun 22, 2013)

^ love the avatar.


----------



## painterskip (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll add my 2 cents because I usually can't help myself when someone is asking about graphic design stuff (or...most anything art related)

I'm posting a quick little idea below as well as my own logo, just to give you some ideas of what you can do. Wasn't sure which way you wanted your name spelled 

Regarding the posts on this thread, I find it interesting that several people suggested you use what amounts to free or almost free design help, i.e. using students. I say that because if someone had suggested the same thing if you wanted photos taken, everyone would be going nuts, telling you that you'll be getting what you pay for. It works both ways and hey...I'm as guilty of doing this as anyone. You buy what services you can afford...or maybe max out the credit cards 

Anyway...rant over. Here's my designs...


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 22, 2013)

Runnah could probably do better...or, pretty much anyone else. 

View attachment 48300


----------



## runnah (Jun 22, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Runnah could probably do better...
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=48300"/>



I love it!

The key to logo design is simplicity and legibility. Use easy to read fonts, solid colors and clean design. Logos using this philosophy are easier to print, cost less and have higher brand recognition.

I did this one for a client a little bit ago.
Not earth shattering but it is easy to read, print, converts to one color. It is in the shape of a square for ease of business cards and letterheads.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jun 22, 2013)

Seriously...

Hire a graphic designer. A good one. Stop wasting your time dinking around with logos and go take pictures.


----------



## Fingtam (Jun 27, 2013)

I will think about using a professional graphic designer for my logo.  Any suggestions for good ones to go with? 



> Font-font-font!  Font says a lot about you and your business.  I'm a  graphic design font nerd so my first thought was a quote that I saw  online which was "Ariel, for when you just don't give a damn."  Although  I'm not positive that is Ariel, it is a very blocky san serif that is  just boring.  So... answer me this....
> Describe your business attitude or style, for example are you modern, or  more elegant or are you fun and sassy.  The answer to this question  will help you find a font to suit.  Maybe I can work something up if you  answer that question for me.



I looked at a couple fonts to use, but really didn't find one that portrays the feeling I wanted it to, so I just went with very simple font.  Admittedly, I didn't look very hard. 
My personality and the way I want to portray my business is young, energetic, and fun, which is definitely not what my logo advertises as of right now.  I also didn't want to go too far that way and make it look like I don't take my business seriously (like using comic sans), so I kept it somewhat formal.  

 Any font help would be appreciated.


----------



## FailedGod (Jun 29, 2013)

ryanwaff said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. With photography you are selling you as the photographer and thus you are the brand. Having your name as part of the name of the business puts you the brand front and center in people's minds.
> ...




  You use the example of a customer not knowing  you do video production if the name is (insert name) photography. But then you suggest He use a name that doesn't say he is a photographer. So by changing his name too something without the word photo/photography then he will still have to explain what his services are since his name doesn't clearly say it.  It just seems to me that your advice seems to be telling him to do the exact thing that your example is trying to dissuade him from doing.


----------

